# Could anybody recommend a shop,that sells Ferrets, in or around Stockport



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

As said in title. Rescues count.


----------



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

Do MPA have any


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Wouldn't buy from a shop. Look on preloved and go straight to breeder......that way you know they'll have been well handled


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

South Cheshire Ferret Rescue may be a little further that you want to travel though

or this is your local rspca RSPCA Southport seems to be a problem with the small animal page (or they may not have any) but £20 is a bargain for a neutered and microchipped ferret. 

not too sure on breeders that way, but you could try asking here British Ferret Club


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

There's Freshfields Animal Rescue up towards Southport, but I would suggest South Cheshire Ferret Rescue every time. They have some foster-ers in Manchester but I don't know if you can visit there, or whether you still need to go to Jules at Alsager. It's well worth the trip!  And I'd always go with a rescue over shop-bought, personally, too. Jules knows her stuff, will answer any and all questions you can throw at her (I know that from experience!) and there's lots of support on their Facebook group too. Yay ferrets! Yay rescues! Best of luck!


----------



## Cassia (May 21, 2013)

thomas12146 said:


> As said in title. Rescues count.


I would definitely recommend going to a reputable breeder or rescuing as pet shops tend to source the livestock they sell from very unethical places.


----------



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

Does the rescue sell cages and would all the ferrets be adults


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

thomas12146 said:


> Does the rescue sell cages and would all the ferrets be adults


Don't think most rescues sell cages but they could advise you on what you need. Depending on the time of year (i.e. whether it's kit season) you might find more or less kits at the rescues. There are advantages of getting adults: they'll already be nip-trained, have their vaccinations done, been neutered and older ones tend to be calmer, more chilled out (but not always!). If you get kits (and you need more than one ferret as they're social creatures) you'll need to do the above yourself. Some people prefer to get kits because they feel the bond formed between you and the ferrets is stronger, but personally, I've had 3 adults from rescues and have had wonderful bonds with them. Best of luck


----------

